# how to get more speed in torrents with airtel 64kbps internet connection???



## tango_cash (Nov 16, 2006)

hi i have a airtel 64kbps internet connection . i want to dwnlod torrents. i use bitcomet .70 version and i get download speeds of 7 to 8 kbps how can i increase this speed??


----------



## manas (Nov 16, 2006)

That is the max speed you can get with a 64kbps connection..

If you want faster download speeds get a 256kbps connection.


----------

